# Thursday works best



## Tomer

Hi,

how would you translate "Thursday works best for me, does it work for you?"

thanks


----------



## Tamar

Maybe without "werken"?

Donderdag is best voor mij, en voor jou?

Op internet heb ik ook gevonden: "X werkt bij mij het beste", dus misschien kunnen we zeggen "donderdag werkt bij mij het beste, en bij jou?"

(Is donderdag written with a capital? Sorry I'm jumping from one language to another).


----------



## petoe

It's only written with a capital when in the beginning of a sentence. 
One exception is Witte Donderdag, Thursday before Easter.

Here you could also use 'passen'.
Donderdag past voor mij het beste, en voor jou?

btw this is the 1500th thread in the dutch forum


----------



## iKevin

Is ''donderdag werkt *voor* mij het best(e)'' ook goed o:?


----------



## petoe

Personally, I wouldn't use the verb 'werken' here, although some people may understand.
Donderdag komt me het best uit, past het best.


----------



## Lopes

'Donderdag komt (voor) mij het beste uit, voor jou ook?'


----------



## sanne78

*Donderdag komt mij het beste uit. En jou?*


----------



## Kayla321

_best*e*_ dan toch, lijkt me!
Verder helemaal eens met sanne78.


----------



## sanne78

Kayla321 said:


> _best*e*_ dan toch, lijkt me!
> Verder helemaal eens met sanne78.


 
Je hebt vast gelijk ! 
Ik zal het verbeteren...


----------



## Ktke

'does it work for you' I'd translate as 'past dat voor jou (ook)?'


----------

